# Favorite FACE Sunscreen



## Aquasue (Jul 31, 2007)

What's your favorite sunscreen that you use on your face? It's hard to find one that doesn't look oily or cause irritation. Thanks.


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 1, 2007)

Dermalogica Ultra Sensitive Faceblock SPF 25. It is not greasy and it is tinted.


----------



## SalJ (Aug 1, 2007)

Another vote for Dermalogica. I use the Extra Rich Face Block SPF30 every morning under my make up.


----------



## chinadoll (Aug 1, 2007)

Using the Neutrogena one forgot the name, oil free Helioplex.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 1, 2007)

well you know it, LRP is my HG brand.

i love love love (lol) LRP Anthelios. comes in spf20,40,50. take the "fluide extrÃªme" version, it's milky, non comedogenic, it glides easily on the skin and absorbed quickly. it also makes a good base under a foundation






the advantage is it really protects you from all the spectrum of both UVA and UVB, and it's made by dermatologists, so the risks of you having an allergy are really limited.

(know there's also posthelios, it's a great after sun.)

anyway, whatever you choose, when it comes to sunscreen, don't hesitate to buy more expensive brands, LRP, AvÃ¨ne, Clarins...


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chinadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Using the Neutrogena one forgot the name, oil free Helioplex. *That Helioplex product is ****ing amaaazing!!!!!**
*

*I was on a Carribean cruise this spring, and I remember (barely...a lot to drink at the beach bar..



) when we were in Honduras, we went to a really cool beach...well, I LOVE the water, and spent about six hours swimming in the ocean. I plastered myself with SPF 50/75 of Banana Boat sunblock for my arms and legs....but I used the Nutrogena w/ Helioplex on my bust, neck, and face (I only had a small tube, and wanted to use the better one on my more delicate parts)....I was applying at least every hour...well...needless to say, I got a wicked burn EVERYWHERE BUT the spots I'd put the Nutrogena. My husband too. I was amazed I got such a horrible burn with that "other" product when I was re-app'ing it SO often...(but I'm really fair)...but my face, neck, and bust were fine. That covinced me. I looked for it on the ship, but they didn't have any in the giftshop. As soon as we got home, I bought some more. I will be using that from now on....THE best stuff I've eva' used!!!*


----------



## Kathy (Aug 1, 2007)

I like this one at the moment ---&gt; Lancome skin care - Bienfait Multi-Vital SPF 30 Lotion - High Potency Daily Moisturizing Lotion - Vitamin Enriched UVA/UVB SPF 30 Sunscreen

Or this one ----&gt; Buy Aveeno Active Naturals Positively Ageless Daily Moisturizer, SPF 30 UVA/UVB Online at drugstore.com

hth


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 1, 2007)

I am using Vichy Capital Soleil (for face) for a while now.






I like it. Did not give me breakouts and no irritation.

And not as greasy as others are.


----------



## barefacedchic (Aug 1, 2007)

Sunscreen is so tricky for combination skin, especially if you want to add makeup on top... My favorite one so far is the zinc oxide based SPF 18 by The Organic Pharmacy. It has a lovely, light texture and has not caused any irritation or breakouts.


----------



## purpleRain (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah it's tricky for my skin too, I do not like to use it all the time but I know it's good for my skin.... but I will stay pale longer...


----------



## shellie (Aug 3, 2007)

i just discovered mychelle sun shield spf 28 and am liking it more and more each day. it's natural, anti-aging and doesn't break me out. it gives a matte non greasy finish.


----------



## MakeupLoverInVa (Aug 3, 2007)

Ive got oily acne-prone skin and Neurtogena Oil-Free Sunscreen works great.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 3, 2007)

Shea butter in its raw form. has a natural sunscreen


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 3, 2007)

Aveeno Continous protection SPF 45 is the best yet as far as waterproof- otherwise I love Olay Complete SFF 15 when am not in the sun a lot


----------



## CzarnyElf (Aug 5, 2007)

Skin:sensitive,combination

Favorite sunblock:Avene spf 50 lotion


----------



## wendy29 (Aug 5, 2007)

shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Cream SFP 36!!!

its not greasy so its perfect for wearing it under the MU!! and gives good amount of protection too!!!

I will def buy it again!!


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm using the Neutrogena Dry Touch something... not crazy about the texture, maybe I apply too much. I put makeup over it and works just fine. I have La Roche Posay Anthelios in SPF 60 too and I don't use it daily because it leaves a purplish white cast on my skin but I use it for the beach, I also have that one in stick form and I use it around my eyes daily.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 5, 2007)

why no one suggest MMU


----------



## Maude (Aug 5, 2007)

Another vote for LRP Anthelios! I really like it. No breakouts, not oily... Before this, I couldn't stand suncreen on my face (I used Ombrelle, which was disgusting), but now, I'm officially addicted.

Vichy Capital Soleil is a great choice too.


----------



## audrey (Aug 6, 2007)

Clinique Super City Block SPF25


----------



## redbean11 (Aug 7, 2007)

Shiseido Anessa SPF50 PA+++


----------



## atractive lady (Aug 7, 2007)

photoderm


----------



## kate104 (Aug 14, 2007)

hey! I used to use clarins sunscreen on my face, then I switched to Peter Thomas Roth and recently I tried his powder sunscreen for the face and I love it..not shiny at all, obviously!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 14, 2007)

I use Neutrogena SPF 45 with helioplex. I just got the cream not the spray.


----------



## Leony (Aug 16, 2007)

Envert Outdoor protector SPF 40 - Dicilla Japanese skin care.

I love it, been using it for 2 years now.


----------



## vtmom (Aug 16, 2007)

My new fave, Dri-Blok Sport SPF30 Lotion by Banana Boat - *completely* dry. I used it for a week at the beach - not a single blemish, not as much as a pink hue. It's probably best for just us oily gals, and it may be a bit drying come winter, but in the meantime, HG. My only complaint - wish it were completely fragrance free, although within 2 or 3 minutes you can't tell anymore. Here is what their website says:

NEW!



Dri-Blok Sport SPF 30 Lotion

Your Grip wonâ€™t Slip





Created with Powder-Driâ„¢ technology, Banana BoatÂ® Dri-Blok Sport SPF 30 goes on like a lotion, but dries like a powder so whether youâ€™re out on the links, serving up aces, or volleying on the beach, your grip wonâ€™t slip.




Advanced AvoTriplexâ„¢ UVA/UVB Photostable protection

Very water and sweat resistant

Super light, clean feel

Dries fast

Clean fresh scent

Also available in Kids SPF 30

6 fl oz bottle


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 17, 2007)

My favourite is Shisiedo Gentle Sun Protection Lotion SPF 30+


----------



## novakider (Aug 22, 2007)

Sheseido Extra Smooth Sun Protection Cream SPF36 PA+++

It's moisturizing but not greasy.


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 22, 2007)

I really love the Borba Pomegranet Facial Moisturizer. It's hard to find though...


----------



## Kemper (Aug 24, 2007)

Another one for Dermalogica! Its the best, even for my fussy, fussy skin!


----------



## hellokittysmom (Aug 25, 2007)

shiseido face cream sunblock spf 55 if I want something water resistant. Also, I heard sofina is very good. It's light and silky feeling..good for normal day use. hth.


----------



## gemmadee (Sep 2, 2007)

Where can I find dermalogica other than online or in spas/salons. I really want to give it a try before I actually buy it &amp; the spas/salons that are in my area do not have samples that they allow you to use. Can you find it a sephora or nordstrom?


----------



## boutchou (Sep 12, 2007)

ewww! that was the the worst sunscreen ever! I've tried at least 15 different!


----------



## tsjmom (Sep 17, 2007)

I have 2:

Aven Fluide Extreme SPF 50+/PPD 20 (semi-matte finish, not oily)

SVR 50 (gives a nice subtle tint and I don't need foundation or concealer)

Both are European, $$$, and difficult to find, but I'm more than willing to do it to protect my face.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Sep 18, 2007)

ive heard the nutregena onees are good


----------



## sayasaya (Sep 23, 2007)

Shiseido Anessa SPF43 PA+++


----------



## AuntEmmy (Sep 23, 2007)

Clinique SuperCity spf 25. I like that it's slightly tinted, and I can put this on, brush on a little powder, and I'm gone.

Also, my derm highly recommends Blue Lizard, but it's got to rubbed rubbed rubbed in, and I just can't rub that much with my face (it's outstanding everywhere else though).


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 23, 2007)

Roc


----------



## Sleeptime (Sep 23, 2007)

I use one by Sunsense and another by Olay. Love the smell and texture, and I think it's reasonably protective.


----------



## kimford (Sep 23, 2007)

I like Sofina UV Lucent the best.


----------



## Make (Sep 23, 2007)

Neutrogena Oil-Free Moisture SPF 15


----------



## bow_down (Sep 23, 2007)

Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch Sunscreen SPF 55


----------

